
Chalktalk – A digital presentation and communication language - michael_nielsen
https://github.com/kenperlin/chalktalk
======
sctb
Recent related discussion (right?):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15616637](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15616637)

~~~
michael_nielsen
Yes. Chalktalk was the main inspiration for that project.

------
Uehreka
Is this Ken Perlin of “Perlin Noise” fame? If so, it’s great to see he’s still
doing stuff.

~~~
mi_lk
Yes. “Still doing stuff” is an underestimate. From what I gather, he is very
active both at the academic and the industry.

------
kennethfriedman
Been waiting for this for years. It's so great.

------
kensai
It would be cool if it could also do 3D.

~~~
Jeff_Brown
The second animation in the readme file demonstrates 3D.

